# Accountancy in Spain



## K in Spain

Hi all

I'm an ACCA qualified accountant and I've been living in Spain for two years now, but am currently employed in Gibraltar. My partner works in Spain. We will eventually be looking to move within Spain and I am wondering whether/ how I can work in the accounting sector in Spain. This could be for a Spanish company or maybe starting my own bookkeeping/ business consulting service. Does anybody have any experience with this, ie working in Spain with a UK/ International Accounting qualification? Can it be done? 

Just to be clear, I don't have a practicing cert (neither in Spain nor in the UK) therefore I cannot start an accountancy practice. However bookkeeping and similar services do not require a professional qualification in most countries. 

I'd be grateful for any useful information you could share on this. Thanks!


----------



## alixi

*Acca in spain*

Hi K,
I hope this finds you well.
I am making an extensive research about, because I'm persuading the opposite: so the UK recognition of my qualifications and my experience to be chattered there.
So please, I'd appreciate very much you giving me feedback of the process when you go for it.
The spanish information bodies in charge are a complete disaster, so the process is becoming a nightmare. Fortunately I've being very lucky with the english body in charge ARE EXCELLENT. 
/SNIP/

*ANSWER*


Accountant is not a regulated profession in Spain, you don't need neither a professional qualification nor a chartered membership to practice.

But requiring expert knowledge, what is required is an Academic Qualification in accounting.
To work as an independent for small companies...a "Diploma" (3 years university degree or Bachelor) is enough. a 

To work for big companies or for a Big 4 a Masters Degree is usually required, and MBA are preferred.

So what you need is:


A) Obtain a professional recognition based in your experience and/or in your ACCA qualification:

The Directive 2005/36/EC for mutual recognition of professions, applies only to regulated professions in the host member. As there is an old professional qualification as "" "diplomado" and a new as "Economist" maybe it works: 
,So, you could try:
- Here is the procedure for "economist" recognitions: Ministerio de Economía y Competitividad XXXXX
- And here's to be recognized as diplomado: XXXXXXXXX 
and there are two profesional qualification related with accounting you'd choose:
-Diplomad CC Empresariales y PERITO MERCANTIL Y
- Perito Mercantil

I don't have idea what differences are, because there are very old qualifications.

*To be recognized under your professional experience,* I don't know much about, but here is the procedure XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
and I think is any Comunidad which makes it.


*B) Obtain the Academic equivalence of the to the required bachelor:
*
About the recognition, nothing is written, being not mandatory in Spain. Anyway as I am doing an extend research to be recognized as in UK ( information and help are "missed", as far as I know the is not an Academic Qualification, but in terms of study hours could be equivalent to a Bachelor or even a Masters degree, so maybe you could obtain some academic qualification holding it (or some exemptions, at least).
In this web educacion.gob.e you should ask for the recognition...but it takes ages.
Also NARIC would give you the exact equivalence between your qualifications with grades, but again, is an academic not professional equivalence.


----------



## Zunairullah

*ACCA in spain*

Hi K in Spain,

im ACCA member plus BSC oxford brookes, very soon moving to spain. please advise me your experience finding a job in spain with ACCA and BSC UK degrees. Are they worthwhile or we need to register with some institute in spain if yes then then please advise on institute name


----------

